# I wasn't even considering a Cruze.....



## Rivmage (May 8, 2013)

Hi all, 

The Cruze was on the very bottom on my car list for consideration for my next purchase. I plan to buy my new car in the next 12 to 18 months (waiting until I pay off my current car loan and save a bit for down payment). Since it was so low on my list, I hadn't really reseached the Cruze or looked into it that all changed when I received an email alerting me to the fact there was a review of the Cruze diesel. It has always bothered me the lack of diesel in the SUV and car markets in the USA. 

I'm excited by the idea of a diesel Cruze. Way better MPG than my PT Cruiser that can barely break 20 MPG. Better mountain/highway drive, can't wait to try it here in the Colorado Rockies. 

Thank you, 
Scott


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck - there was a nice review just released on the Cruze Diesel by Autoweek. 2014 Chevrolet Cruze diesel review, price, specs and photo gallery - Autoweek


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Rivmage!

Glad to see that you're considering the Cruze diesel. Are you going for a test drive at all? 

Cheers

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Rivmage (May 8, 2013)

I plan to test drive several of the cars in this group. Dart, Elantra, Forte (5 Door), Cruze, Focus. 

Scott


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rivmage said:


> I plan to test drive several of the cars in this group. Dart, Elantra, Forte (5 Door), Cruze, Focus.
> 
> Scott


Well good luck on all of your test drives! I went ahead and attached a link of the competitive comparison for some of the vehicles you've listed. Hopefully the Cruze wins out! Keep us updated.

Compare Compact Cars: 2014 Chevy Cruze | Chevrolet

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

